# Foxes?



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

What are the rules/regs on killing foxes? Are the the same as coyotes? Any special regs?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My understanding is they are like coyote. There may be some regs regarding trapping so better check into it.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Non game species... They are exactly the same as coyotes. Use of Poison or explosives is prohibited. Other than that you can trap them, shoot them, or even electrocute them. Striped skunks are exactly the same and so are raccoons. No license required, but if you trap them you will need a trap ID number.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you see some foxes? These guys are right. No license, no regs except trapping.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

I've seen a ton of foxes out bowhunting this year and will be back for the rifle hunt and if I happen to see them again I just wanted to make sure I could shoot them. I seen 6 different foxes during the bowhunt this year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just to clarify, the legal ones to kill are red fox. There is a variety (if I remember right, the desert kit fox) which is not legal to kill.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If you have a furharvester permit you can harvest kit foxes during the appropriate season


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes red foxes are like coyotes, year round and no license required. Kit Foxes you have to have a fur bearers permit and there is a season.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a video from Labor Day weekend


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

The above is correct BUT ONLY ABOUT RED FOX. Grey fox have a season and you must have a furbearer license to hunt or trap them. And they request that you do not kill kit fox.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Red foxes all over the place this year. I've probably seen 30.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Poor baby's.:-( is that their mama?
Of course just kidding man. That's a good looking red you got with, um, whatever that thing is. Did you call it in or happen upon it? Nice job either way. That top pic is awesome.
I have killed a few this year so far. Looking forward to many more too.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

"that thing" :grin: I like that.

I knew where to find the one I shot, I just put myself in the right place. He would not leave one of my trail cameras alone. I would go check the cam, and the card would have 1000+ pictures on it, and had been messed with, but always from behind. I sat on it one evening and figured out it was that guy. I came back the next evening and waited for him.


The top pic is two of a family of five. They got pretty habituated to me coming in every evening. They were denned up about 75 yards from a mineral lick I was watching deer on. They would actually lay in the grass and jump up in between the legs of some deer as they came into the lick. The results of which were everything from deer leaping straight into the air, to actually getting playful back. Some deer did not seem to care at all, as if they had seen it a dozen times already.

The funniest by far was an antelope buck coming into the lick that got "ambushed" by a fox pup. The pup quickly had the tables turned and was almost tore to pieces several times by the pursuing buck. All I have is fuzzy pictures of the antelope on that one, did not help that I was laughing as hard as I was.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome:grin:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Lonetree, a pellet gun?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Longgun said:


> @ Lonetree, a pellet gun?


:mrgreen: Its a kit that converts a 2lbs 12oz Crickett youth rifle into a 1lbs take down pack/survival rifle. That particular one is .22 magnum. Shot that fox with a 45 grain WRF round.


----------

